# Looking for gamer group in Tacoma, WA area



## highbulp (Jul 13, 2012)

My name is Joel, and my wife and I recently moved to Tacoma, and are looking for (or to form) a local group to regularly game with. 

I'm very flexible about games, systems, and settings to play. I usually play d20 stuff (D&D 4e or Pathfinder, though my favorite system is Star Wars Saga), but am also keen on learning systems such as FATE and Cortex+. I am usually the DM for groups, but I really enjoy the chance to be a player too.

I'm interested in longer-term, character-centric games with the potential for narrative and character development, and lots of defining moments of awesome (in combat or otherwise). I also really enjoy the tactical combat aspects of D&D, and I admit I can be a bit of an optimizer :/.

If you have a couple of spots open in your group, or if you're looking for a regular group, please drop me a comment or an email at highbulp at gmail, and we can go from there.


----------



## karieterry (Jul 26, 2012)

*Also new gamer in Tacoma Area*

Hi,

My husband and I just moved to Puyallup from Chicago. We are starting a scifi game and are looking for some more players. drop me a line if you are interested or would like more info karieterry@yahoo.com


----------



## highbulp (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi karieterry,

I am very much interested; I sent you an email the other day, let me know if it didn't go through.

And if anyone else is out there, please speak up


----------

